# savage range day



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Three days!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Boy, you must be really excited about this! :wink:

Any idea in what chamberings they are bringing? I would like to see how my. 338 Edge stacks up against that Lapua!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Just reminding people to show up Chris. And it is all FREE!!! shoot all eight guns if you like.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, Kevin, I realize that, just giving you some crap for 3 posts in 5 days in a very sllloooowwwww moving section of the site 

I hope to get out there, but am working nights this week, so I am not sure. Are they bringing one of each gun out or a couple chamberings for each or what? I would assume the 110BA is the Lapua or is it a 300wm?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It is 300WM,,,,Just got it here.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I wish we had something like that here...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

How was the turn out? The weather was pretty good at least!


----------

